# Cinco de Pensacola Beach'O



## PastorJack (Jun 25, 2014)

We got to last public access before pickens around 9:30 am. Game warden was checking guys in the parking lot, just as a fyi. Anyway the bit started for us around noon and was off and on till we left at 4:30 or so... kept 18 between the 4 of us...


----------



## eddyfisher (Oct 25, 2019)

The kind of report we need more of around here. Looks like a grea day on the beach. Thanks PastorJack.


----------



## Flyakker (May 5, 2020)

We’re you seeing many Rays?


----------



## RedFishandGrits (Mar 13, 2020)

Flyakker I was in the same place from 3:30 to sundown and there were a ton or rays. One big school cruising about 10 yards off the shore that passed by my set up 2-3 times. One broke me off around 4:30. Also the bite was definitely done in the evening. I didn’t see anyone pull up any keepers.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

you know that if you skin and bake ray it's quite tasty. stringy pure white meat.
jack


----------



## tld6008 (Mar 19, 2016)

Good on Ya, at least someone is catching them.


----------



## Flyakker (May 5, 2020)

RedFishandGrits said:


> Flyakker I was in the same place from 3:30 to sundown and there were a ton or rays. One big school cruising about 10 yards off the shore that passed by my set up 2-3 times. One broke me off around 4:30. Also the bite was definitely done in the evening. I didn’t see anyone pull up any keepers.


----------



## Flyakker (May 5, 2020)

Redfishandgrits I haven’t fished that area but it’s on the list & I’m looking forward to it. I hooked a Ray fly fishing the surf yesterday near PK and quickly learned I couldn’t win that battle.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats looks like a good time was had by one and all !


----------

